

Nobody cares - a fundamental principle for startup socialites - bumbledraven
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2009/08/03/overcoming-loneliness/

======
sh1mmer
_80% of businesses fail_

Wasn't there an article on HN a couple months back showing this to be a myth?

~~~
akronim
The stat is meaningless anyway without some sort of timeframe.

~~~
rawr
I mean, technically it has meaning even without a restricted time frame. Some
nonzero percentage of all businesses ever started have never failed.

That being said, it's nothing like 20% so clearly there is an implicit time
frame.

~~~
jodrellblank
No known business has lasted longer than 1,428 years:

[http://www.dailynugget.com/2007/04/worlds-oldest-business-
cl...](http://www.dailynugget.com/2007/04/worlds-oldest-business-closes-shop/)

Some nonzero percentage of all businesses ever started have not failed _yet_.

Although if I guess what the parent comment is thinking of correctly, there
was a piece on HN fairly recently about how businesses that were doing well
but closed were counted as 'failures'. E.g. the owner retired and closed, the
owner got ill and closed, the owner sold up and the business was merged into
another before it was running for 5 years, etc.

------
rawr
I was going to read your article, but the picture of a blowup doll makes it
hard to do so during work.

~~~
mindhacker
You can always use <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Great: now the blowup doll is left-justified.

